# Analog/Digital/Manual Management



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hey guys,

So yeah I'm really interested in getting myself a full air ride kit for next season. I've read quite a few stuff about airrides, but I'm still quite new in the whole process. So basically, I would be looking to get myself a kit that goes for the less $ (broke.status atm). Therefore, I was wondering what was the difference between digital an manual management for them to be 400-500$ apart ? I know how both work, and look like, but technicaly would a manual management be harder to deal with when becomes time to adjust your height .. ? Is the digital management worth the extra money ..

So yeah basicaly if you low.riders can help me out giving some input and suggestions .. Would be appreciated ..

Thanks

- Kev1n


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

kev1nmk4 said:


> technicaly would a manual management be harder to deal with when becomes time to adjust your height .. ? Is the digital management worth the extra money .
> - Kev1n


No (fact) and no (personal opinion). I have manual valves in my 337, and they have worked without any issues year round for almost 2 years and 50k+. I actually find them to be easier to both install and maintain than electric valves, not to mention how much money you'll save. I've put my setup together with all new parts excluding the uvairs (they were picked up used locally) for ~$700 not including the rears (my rear setup is under revision, hence why they are excluded from the price). So if you're looking to go cheap and simple, then go with manual valves, as they perform just as well and don't really have a disadvantage besides the fact that you have to flip all 4 valves down to pancake (a small luxury to forfeit considering the price and simplicity). Just my .02 :thumbup:


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

16v_HOR said:


> No (fact) and no (personal opinion). I have manual valves in my 337, and they have worked without any issues year round for almost 2 years and 50k+. I actually find them to be easier to both install and maintain than electric valves, not to mention how much money you'll save. I've put my setup together with all new parts excluding the uvairs (they were picked up used locally) for ~$700 not including the rears (my rear setup is under revision, hence why they are excluded from the price). So if you're looking to go cheap and simple, then go with manual valves, as they perform just as well and don't really have a disadvantage besides the fact that you have to flip all 4 valves down to pancake (a small luxury to forfeit considering the price and simplicity). Just my .02 :thumbup:


Agreed. I have manual setup as well, not the same exact with 4 switches but I have one similar to this
http://www.bagriders.com/modlab/products.php?product=ANALOG-MANAGEMENT-PACKAGE

just not with any manifolds.

I have only run into one problem with mine, and that occured this morning. My front valves are not filling up. but only releasing air. Im trying to figure out how to fix this, I am unsure if they are frozen or what =/ 

Digital sounds nice but why spend the extra money if both setups work just fine? :thumbup:


----------



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

^ Thanks for the reply guys, really appreciated. I would have another question tho .. Might sound stupid, but I'm in the process of learning so ..

Lets say I get myself this kit : http://www.bagriders.com/modlab/products.php?product=FULL-KIT-WITH-MANUAL-MANAGEMENT

You can control the height via 4 switches. What I was wondering : Lets say I wonna lay frame, I completely air-out. And if I want to drive around I adjust my height in fonction. What I'm asking if its you can have different ride heights with that system ( Not just being slammed or stock level). Basically can you have different configurations of ride heights .. and how would that work ?

Sorry if this sound like a ''bad'' question .. just trying to figure out things before pulling the move .. And I'm new at all this so ..

Thanks again.

- Kev1n


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

Depends on how much room you have. Paddle valves require A LOT more air line to be run through the car. Using a switch box/valves or a manifold all you do is run the lines to the bags/gauges and its done. I did my friends manual valve setup and it took a lot longer to run everything and trying to figure out where/how to mount them that was in a convenient spot was a pain. 

Do whatever is more affordable for you. I know people bash them, hell I had shipping time issues with them, but airbagit.coms manifold was $190 shipped and you can get a switch controller for cheap on ebay.

If you look around on ebay enough you can find electric valves for a good price. Depending on what you want to do with the car (individual control of each corner or just both fronts up/down both rears up/down)

You could do a simple setup using 4 valves and a controller for $100, or for about $200 you could do individual control of each corner.



The bag rider paddle valve setup will let you control each bag seperately. So you can fill and dump each corner independently. So yes, you could air totally out and then just barely lift it enough to drive if you wanted. You don't have to be all the way up or all the way down with that setup. You watch your air gauges and they help you to figure out about how high the car is sitting. After you have it installed for awhile you begin to learn what pressure your fronts and rears need to be at for different ride heights.


----------



## DuB fresh (Jun 17, 2009)

Also thinking about purchasing bags in the spring so I'm gonna listen to the pro's and eat some opcorn:


----------



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

^^ Thanks for the input rabriolet, really appreciated :beer:

Anyone else have some good/bad opinions about manual setup ?

Just let me know before I pull the move 

Cheers !


----------



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

So basicaly, in this setup you can control the front and rear seperatly, using the 2 gauges as references, or its all corners in one shot ?


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

You can control each bag by itself. You get 2 gauges that have 2 needles per gauge. Put both your front bags on one and both rear on one. It's easy.


Where do you live?


----------



## kev1nmk4 (Jan 30, 2009)

^ Up north ... Canada


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

I see that there is still a bit of confusion on manual valves, so I'm going to state some basic information that might clear things up a bit. With manual valves aka paddle valves, each individual valve controls both lift and dump. Therefore, running 2 manual valves would give you a front/back setup (like what a 4 valve electric setup would be), and using 4 manual valves would give you fbss. 

I know there aren't a lot of good pictures of the back of these on sites, but they essentially have 2 barbed fittings on the back, one to take in air from the tank, and the other to fill the bag(s). The exhaust (dump) port, is built in to the back of the valve/switch, and looks like the perforated speaker on a payphone. Due to the dump being paced in the back of the switch, these can be a bit noise inside the cabin depending on placement, but many people (like me) aren't really bothered by the noise. 

In response to having to run more line, it is a bit more work and you will definitely have to run a few more feet of wiring, but if you're any bit creative it isn't really that much more work imo (although that changes with every individual setup). Hope this helps a bit.


----------



## bbaction (Jan 31, 2010)

http://www.truckspring.com/products...-Panel---Quad-Pneumatic---Black__FIR2333.aspx
get this and peice the rest together from used/new parts online.


----------



## VRtotheSix (May 12, 2008)

Im also running a manual paddle setup. 

Just two switches Front/Back You can tie the two bags for each side together most people will say that there is a certain body roll I have yet to really feel this since I am on Koni yellow struts so I can adjust the damping. Everything else works like a dream and running 4 paddles would be like everyone else says alot of lines and harder to fit in to certain places. 

The only drawback that I have found is that the dumping speed is a little slow but besides that everything else pretty smooth. 
:beer:


----------



## firebert (Feb 25, 2008)

question about hooking up manual valves,


I noticed manual valves use a barb fitting which does not work with DOT Nylon PTC air hose. What type of air hose do you use between the valves and the bags?


----------

